
Applying Neuroscience Methods to Microprocessors - mannykannot
http://arstechnica.com/science/2017/01/can-modern-neuroscience-understand-donkey-kong/
======
moh_maya
This sort of reflects on a similar challenge in molecular biology / genetics
in general. We are getting tons of data across every level (genomics,
transcriptomics, proteomics, high resolution 3D models from proteins &
organelles all the way to organs, etc.).

But all of this is just data. Hoping all of this data + clever algorithms will
help us understand how things work just seems like an attempt to throw stuff
at the wall & see what sticks.

We still need a functional understanding of each of the components in & of
themselves, and build from that. Just data, on its own, is as likely to lead
to incorrect models as correct models.

